# Any guesses on my pigeon's breed?



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi friends! This is not urgent, but if anyone has insight, I'd love to hear. I adopted a feral pigeon from a rescue about a month ago. He/she is estimated to be about 8 months old (we'll be doing a feather test in a few months to determine the sex before adopting a mate). The bird only weighs 225 grams (or about 8 ounces). The bird has a beautiful white head with some gray spots/ purple and green iridescent feathers mixed in with white and black on her neck/ a combination of white, black, and brown wing feathers/ a white body/ tail feathers that fade from white to gray to black/ beautiful hazel eyes (there's a photo of him/her attached to the post).
It appears the bird is part normal street pigeon, but I wonder if she's also mixed with a smaller breed? He/she seems so much smaller than the birds we feed on the streets. Any guesses to her parentage are welcome! Also, if anyone else might be able to explain why my bird is so small, I'd love to hear!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, this type of bird is called a blue grizzle and i am sure it is a hen


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow, thank you SO MUCH! I am new to the pigeon world and I had no idea this breed existed! I can't believe it--she looks like the perfect blue grizzle (now that I know what that is, I looked it up). Thanks for telling me she's a hen! Amazing! I appreciate you sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Blue grizzle is not the breed just the color.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ah--see what I mean when I say I'm new to pigeons, haha! You could probably tell me pigeons have an extra set of eyes in their feathers and I'd believe it! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Pete, you are right blue grizzle is just the color the breed looks like a feral


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks again, beachwood! I guess I should try to get her on a weight gain diet, then--I think I read on another thread that ferals should weigh at least 300 grams, so I'll try to find a good weight gain plan. Thanks again to both of you--I love learning about pigeons!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi emw0, are you feeding her regular pigeon feed? corn is high in fat also safflower seeds and raw spanish peanuts and hemp seeds, you can mix your feed with corn oil that supplys extra fat, if you want to add corn oil to your feed dont put to much oil on the feed if the feed clumps up you have used to much oil just add a little more feed, you only have 1 bird to feed so start with about 4 tablespoons of feed and add about 1/4 teaspoon of oil and mix it up


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

We visited global pigeon supply in-person and the owner (I believe) helped us find a high quality feed that appears to have the seeds you listed (aside from the peanuts, which I use as a treat)--that's great advice, and thanks for providing measurements! I'm going to pick up corn oil today (along with more peanuts, haha). The interesting thing is that either my pigeon is picky or she can't fit most seeds in her mouth--she'll pick plenty of seeds up in her mouth, but half just get spit out (although some are clearly too big for her). We tried grinding up her feed and grit just a little last night to see if that helps (fingers crossed). I'm pretty sure she's grown since we've had her, but I started doing weigh-ins a few days ago so that we could make sure. At least I know she will always eat peanuts, and with your corn oil advice, I think I can help her gain some weight! Thanks for sharing your insight--I'm already in love with this bird, so I want her to be as healthy as possible


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi emw0, use the oil on the feed twice a week on monday and thursday do you live near a tractor supply store if you do buy a bottle of A-LYTE SOLUTION it contains vitamins,amino acids and electrolytes all things a growing pigeon needs it cost is 5$ rural king also sells it, use 1 capfull to a gallon of water use it twice a week


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks again--honestly, I would've used the oil every day out of ignorance, so my bird and I are grateful to you! How I miss tractor supply! I grew up on a farm in TX and it was my favorite store to visit, but I'm living in NYC currently--luckily it looks like Tractor Supply will deliver it, though! Thanks for the tip--I'm currently using the Agrilabs Vitamins and Electrolytes, which doesn't have amino acids (I don't think), so I'll be eager to get the bottle and make the switch!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi emw0, i was born in b'klyn n.y. and moved to s.i. in 1977 i have been in florida for about 11 years now


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

I should've guessed you were a New Yorker based on how helpful you were--the pigeon community up here is very kind and helpful. I hope Florida is treating you well!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi emw0, there is one more thing you can get for your bird, apple cider vinegar but you have to buy the braggs brand organic raw unfiltered with the mother it is sold in most supermarkets cost about 5$ buy the 16oz one if they have it, it help keeps your bird healthy use 1 tablespoon to a 1/2 gallon of water twice a week read this www.pipa.be/en/articles/wonders-apple-cider-vinegar-23163 is your bird getting any sunlight try and put her in a place were she can get some sun


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for linking an article--I'm going to read it now! I noticed the ACV helps her have healthier bowel movements (although, her bowel movements have become slightly different the past few days--more brown and oily--because I think I am being too indulgent with her peanuts). I am actually trying to figure out her sun situation now--she currently spends her day by the open window (there is a screen that prevents her from getting out) so that she can get UV (it's very cute--her very favorite spot is on the window sill, she could spend her whole day just watching what's going on outside and sunbathing). But, as the weather gets colder, I'm worried about her being by the window. I don't think a heat lamp and heating pad will be enough to keep her warm when winter hits, so I am looking into avian light bulbs (hopefully it will work). I have my fingers crossed that my husband's next job will take us somewhere warm so I can easily raise a bunch of animals and keep them happy during the winter. If not, I'll just do what I did as a teen and have the pigs and such share the bed inside! I am sure your birds must love Florida!


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Oops, reading the article--it seems I made an incorrect assumption and too high of heat is pretty dangerous for these guys, too. I guess there are pros and cons for each climate. Thanks again for linking the article!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi emw0, dont worry to much about the heat, room temperature is just fine for pigeons they dont need heating pads or anything like that unless it is a baby pigeon, outside pigeons survive in very cold temperatures you should give the peanuts once a week and not to many of them, you say the droppings look oile stop giving her the corn oil on the feed to i think corn oil has 35% fat that is to much i only gave my racing pigeons corn oil when the races were over 400 miles and i only gave it them 2 days be for shipping the race you should use a different oil from now on go to www.oilscenter.com and buy a 4oz bottle of hemp oil or wheat germ oil cost is about 5$ with free shipping


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Roger that! I'll definitely cut back on peanuts to once a week, because her bowel movements would become peanut-colored soon after her snack. I'll try some different oils, as well! I think your corn oil advice is still great, as her poops only looked more oily after peanuts (I cannot overstate how peanut-y her bowel movements are after the snacks--it's like as soon as she has some, they become peanut colored and peanut oily, when she doesn't get her peanuts, her bowel movements snap right back to normal. I'll only give her 1-2 peanuts from now on, even if she begs, haha). Thanks again for all of your advice! I'll keep you posted on her weight-gain journey! She just gave herself a bath, so now she's relaxing and drying off on her window nest.


----------



## CityBird (Aug 1, 2014)

*Tiny Bird*

Could it be so small because it's plugged in??????


----------



## CityBird (Aug 1, 2014)

*Tiny Bird*

Could it be so small because it is plugged in????


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Haha! You're so right--I thought charging her up might help her grow. I just checked her serial number and realized she's an iPidgeXS, not the iPidgeXL like I ordered! Mystery solved! Thanks for the humor!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations oN the new addition to your family. You don’t need to worry about temperatures - even in the extremes. I kept pigeons in an unheated loft for many years. I’m in New England, and the temperature would be below zero in the winter, up to 100 degrees in the summer. Pigeons are very adaptable to temperature, after they are old enough to leave the nest. The only caution I have about temperature, is they don’t do well with sudden changes of temperature. If you have the bird in your personal living space, it will be fine.


----------



## CityBird (Aug 1, 2014)

*Lol!*

I tried to remove my stupid remark and glad you got the humor. Really, it is a street pigeon and it looks like a bird from this year and is molting out. When it feathers in, it will be beautiful. I notice you have the wings cut, so that explains the docile appearance. It can live with you, and if you pick up a cock, you can be assured they will have babies that cannot be released because they wont know how to live in the wild. Yours probably does, but you're feeding it and you will feed them. If you have a set of babies, swear to have no more if you are living urban. Just take the eggs away after they lay them. Google FEED STORE and find a feed store in your area that sells *pigeon feed* and* pigeon grit*. The bird needs both and* fresh water* each day. My advise, keep it as a single bird. Single boys are trouble, and hens are fine, even if alone. Just give it plenty of attention. And get a pigeon diaper for in the house. Coo? Cool.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks so much for the advice, ptras! I really appreciate it--I'm a very nervous first time owner and love knowing what's okay and what to avoid (in this case, big temperature changes--I did not know this before!)
Hah, citybird, I found it very funny! Good eyes--her wings are clipped pretty poorly, but we don't plan on clipping her again. We did it ourselves because she was sight-impaired when she came to us. We clipped them just so she wouldn't fly into things accidentally. It turns out, her sight (and aim) is better than we thought! She can definitely see enough to safely fly around her room (we live in a small, city apartment, but this bird still gets her own room--she graciously allows us to sleep in it). Thank you as well for the advice--I completely agree, pigeon diaper is a must, haha! Oh, and another great point--no squabs til we move out of the city (now I just have to convince my husband to move and let me build an aviary...)!
Thanks to you both! My pigeon also says thanks!


----------

